

UI /Web Designers? Where can I find a good one? - foray

Anyone have any good sources for UI designers? They need to know good web design principles as well!
======
aaroneous
Someone asked an almost identical question about 14 hours ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=119536>

